
Building a chat bot: Understand a user message using Machine Learning API, LUIS - mmgrt
http://streamcode.io/luis-in-depth/
======
herbst
Anyone else pissed about this recent trend to name things by what they are
instead of giving a name?

> Bot Framework > Messenger

Sure a good seo tactic ...

